# The Oenophile Thread - Your Favorite Wines



## mmeisner

I didn't see any wine-related threads here so I figured I'd start one. I'm pretty green in the horological department, but well-aged in the wine arena. I live/work in Napa, and have been immersed in the industry for about five years. I think there are a lot of similarities between fine wines and watches, and I'm sure some of you have a nice cellar stocked with Grand Crus, First Growths, and Cult cabs. I taste a LOT of wines for my job, and like to think I have pretty good taste.

Whether you're a collector or just a weeknight sipper, share your favorites here.

Some of my recent favorites:

2003 Vinatieri Cabernet Sauvignon, Yountville CA
2011 Tantara Corral Pinot Noir
2012 Orin Swift Palermo
2009 Red Cap Vineyards Cabernet Sauvignon, Howell Mountain
2013 Orin Swift China Doll Rose
2011 Epoch Estate Blend
2007 Newton Unfiltered Merlot, Spring Mountain (AMAZING)


----------



## Mediocre

Have enjoyed these most recently

Decoy Cab 2011
Decoy Merlot 2012
Jordan Cab 2009

And a light, ultra-affordable that has proven fit for hot summer days

Crios Rose of Malbec 2012


----------



## Nokie

Anything by St. Francis, Chateau St. Jean, and Rodney Strong.


----------



## meloie

Reds: Go French. Go Bordeaux. Go St Emilion.

The merlot is sublime.
Which cru? So long as it's 'appellation controlee', it's good enough for me!


----------



## Rades

Had a bottle of 1998 Penfolds St. Henri a few weeks ago, it was superb
Have a bottle of 2002 Lakes Folly Cabernet I'll be opening in the next few days. I've always loved their wines however the last one I had was disappointing as it had an overly mineral taste.. let's hope I'm not unlucky twice in a row.

These are Australian premium wines - consider me uneducated when it comes to international wines, however one of my every day drinkers is the Zinfandel Wente does from San Francisco Bay, pretty decent wine for the price


----------



## mmeisner

Mediocre said:


> Have enjoyed these most recently
> 
> Decoy Cab 2011
> Decoy Merlot 2012
> Jordan Cab 2009
> 
> And a light, ultra-affordable that has proven fit for hot summer days
> 
> Crios Rose of Malbec 2012


Nice picks! Love Jordan and Duckhorn. I have never had (or seen) a Rose of Malbec, sounds interesting though. My Summer Rose choice this year has been Orin Swift's "China Doll". I just picked up a case of that, and the "Mannequin" white blend they make, which is outstanding. They win for creepiest labels too.

Last year I was hooked on Belle Glos Rose of Pinot from the Caymus/Wagner tasting room....but I think I really need to explore the Provence options more. I'm too much of a CA fiend.


----------



## IPA

At a bachelor party I attended last weekend we had a Dom Perignon 2004 and a Krug Grand Cuvée, fantastic champagnes! The other day I also tried some German ausleses that I bought some years ago - I usually prefer the dry ones but nothing produces the nose of late harvested Mozel rieslinggrapes. Mesmerizing smell from these underappreciated wines!


----------



## Mediocre

mmeisner said:


> Nice picks! Love Jordan and Duckhorn. I have never had (or seen) a Rose of Malbec, sounds interesting though. My Summer Rose choice this year has been Orin Swift's "China Doll". I just picked up a case of that, and the "Mannequin" white blend they make, which is outstanding. They win for creepiest labels too.
> 
> Last year I was hooked on Belle Glos Rose of Pinot from the Caymus/Wagner tasting room....but I think I really need to explore the Provence options more. I'm too much of a CA fiend.


Thanks for the suggestions, I will give them a taste!


----------



## meloie

Rades said:


> Had a bottle of 1998 Penfolds St. Henri a few weeks ago, it was superb
> Have a bottle of 2002 Lakes Folly Cabernet I'll be opening in the next few days. I've always loved their wines however the last one I had was disappointing as it had an overly mineral taste.. let's hope I'm not unlucky twice in a row.
> 
> These are Australian premium wines - consider me uneducated when it comes to international wines, however one of my every day drinkers is the Zinfandel Wente does from San Francisco Bay, pretty decent wine for the price


May I suggest Tobreck Woodcutter's Shiraz?

At $25 per bottle, it is an awesome bargain.
Available at many stores.
It's my daily tipple.


----------



## Shane94116

Did an Alpha Omega tasting at my job last week and I have to say the 2010 Era was a keeper. The nose was exceptionally well integrated with notes of mocha espresso, cedar, clove dark berries and vanilla... It was rich and needed a dip in a decanter. Really made me think of 2006 scarecrow tasted a few months ago. 

If you want a napa cult, show stopper I always scream Harlan from the roof tops! I have tried many vintages and it's the truth

Champagne used to be my forte and Bollinger Grande Annee was my jam. I love the robust structure from the Pinot. There are a ton of grower producers that I'd probably fall in love with, but several years ago I worked with an arrogant, pompous sommelier who insisted I try Jacque Selosse Substance if I ever got the chance. Well, one night he popped a bottle and had me try it and all I have to say is if you see it and can afford it take the plunge! 

My favorite non domestic red is Numanthia-Termanthia and favorite white is.... D'yquem duh


----------



## Rades

meloie said:


> May I suggest Tobreck Woodcutter's Shiraz?
> 
> At $25 per bottle, it is an awesome bargain.
> Available at many stores.
> It's my daily tipple.


I run a liquor wholesaler business, so I've tried most of the Australian/NZ power sellers - and you're right, the Woodcutters has always been a good drop. If you like that though, see if you can get your hands on one called Charles Cimicky 'Trumps' Shiraz, it sits at around $16 full retail and will make you reassess your spending habits on more expensive Barossa Shiraz


----------



## meloie

Rades said:


> I run a liquor wholesaler business, so I've tried most of the Australian/NZ power sellers - and you're right, the Woodcutters has always been a good drop. If you like that though, see if you can get your hands on one called Charles Cimicky 'Trumps' Shiraz, it sits at around $16 full retail and will make you reassess your spending habits on more expensive Barossa Shiraz


Thanks for the tip.
I'll check it out.


----------



## beobachtuhr

Hey guys, I don't know much about Australian red wines, even though I may have tried some whites once or twice (I think it was sauvignon blanc). Do you have any suggestion? I'm especially looking for a Pinot Noir, prefumed and strong enough. I usually like Cote du Rhone wines.
For the reference, here's a little list of my favourite picks:

- 'Mas Borras' D.O. Penedes 2009 Pinot Noir - Torres
- Bonterra Vineyard, 2008 Zinfandel. Mendocino and Lake county, CA. This is just great organic wine.
- 'Series Riberas' 2011 Cabernet Sauvignon, D.O. Marchigue (Chile) - Concha y Toro. This is absolute bargain (I found this at less than $10, at a wineshop: unbelievable).

Cheers


----------



## Honeyrose

I think I know the somm who recommended that bottle. lol


----------



## Perazzi-man

I'm partial to Cabs, so in a $20 bottle, Uppercut. In a $30 bottle Sanctuary and in a $70 , Chateau Montelena (which is presently sold out, and the new year is due out in April).


----------



## Agent Sands

My favorite everyday wines are DFJ Vinhos Portada (the perfect everyday red) and Saint-Hilaire Brut (a sparkling wine that competes well against wines two or three times the price).

If you ever venture into the Finger Lakes, be sure to check out Americana Vineyards. They specialize in the utilization of the Baco noir grape, which is rarely produced now, but was the everyday wine of the American founding fathers. There's nothing else quite like it. Not exactly a wine to age, but it has a uniquely spicy quality that is both distinctive and delightful. Every year, I make the trip to pick up a few bottles of their Revolutionary Red.


----------



## Al Garete

I'm too transient to have any wine, so we usually enjoy it as soon as we get it.

The best wines I've had are usually with the best company, not simply for their own sake. Here are a few that stand out:
- Luigi Bosca at Sottovoce, Buenos Aires, with my wife
- Viu Manent with friends in Colchagua, Chile, drinking mas de la cuenta 
- Ernest Schuetz (Mudgee, New South Wales) Chambourcin with my wife on hot Sydney days when we still wanted a nice roast 
- Henschke (South Australia) with work mates when we had a meeting "cancelled" on us and ended up in the Barosa Valley with not much else to do but drink wine
- Two Hands (South Australia) when I took my wife to recreate the day of the "cancelled" meeting
- Barboursville (Charlottesville, VA) as a young man working for a caterer and the vineyard let us drink all that had been set aside for the event and not consumed

One day I'll have a permanent home where I can start to collect, but I imagine that the best wine will always be with the best people.


----------



## jjlweber

Daily's:

Rodano Chianti Classico Reserva
Vina Alberdi Rioja Reserva
Domaine du Bel Air Bourgueil 'Jour de Soif'
Any Cru Beaujolais

Special Occasion's

Beaucastel Chateauneuf Du Pape
Pegau Chateauneuf Du Pape
Lionnet Cornas
Pavie St. Emillion


----------



## Chivers

Thunderbird, Night Train, Wild Irish Rose, anything from the Gallo brothers floats my boat...


----------



## MOV

I have been collecting for 30 years and impossible to pick, but a few I always enjoy a great deal.

Vega Sicilia Unico
All Raveneau Chablis
All Jacques Selosse Champagne
Many Brunello producers
Joan Simo Les Eres Especial dels Carners
All Salon Champagne 
Philipponnat Clos des Goisses Champagne 
Many top 5 growth Bordeaux 
Chateau Rayas
Bonneau du Martray Corton Charlemagne 
2013 Fantesca Chardonnay 

... just too many to list!


----------



## Agent Sands

A recent discovery of mine is Dom Caudron Epicurienne Brut.

Dom Caudron is named for a priest who united winemakers in Passy-Grigny to collaborate on a wine that showcased the Meunier grape.

The Meunier is one of three grapes typically utilized in Champagne (the others being Pinot noir and Chardonnay), but this Dom Caudron vintage is unique in being 100% Meunier. The resulting wine is robust and rich and very special.


----------



## MOV

Agent Sands said:


> A recent discovery of mine is Dom Caudron Epicurienne Brut.
> 
> Dom Caudron is named for a priest who united winemakers in Passy-Grigny to collaborate on a wine that showcased the Meunier grape.
> 
> The Meunier is one of three grapes typically utilized in Champagne (the others being Pinot noir and Chardonnay), but this Dom Caudron vintage is unique in being 100% Meunier. The resulting wine is robust and rich and very special.


Agent, check out Mousse Fils Special Club Blanc de Noirs . An excellent 100% Meunier Champagne.


----------



## Agent Sands

MOV said:


> Agent, check out Mousse Fils Special Club Blanc de Noirs . An excellent 100% Meunier Champagne.


Looks very promising. I'll see if I can get hold of it.


----------



## MOV

Agent Sands said:


> Looks very promising. I'll see if I can get hold of it.


My wife and I drink a bottle of Champagne most weeks. I highly recommend ' Special Club' Champagnes overall. They greatly out perform their price point.

If you can't find the Mousse let me know. I will seek it out and send you a bottle.


----------



## Agent Sands

MOV said:


> My wife and I drink a bottle of Champagne most weeks. I highly recommend ' Special Club' Champagnes overall. They greatly out perform their price point.
> 
> If you can't find the Mousse let me know. I will seek it out and send you a bottle.


That is a very kind offer.

However, it appears I can special order it through my local wine retailer. I shall do so forthwith.

On a related note, in my never-ending quest for excellent value in wine, the next bottle of Champagne I enjoy will be Tendil & Lombardi Cuvée Brut, which (like Dom Caudron) comes in at a very affordable price point and has seemingly met with a glowing reception.


----------



## Super Fuzz

Olga Raffault Chinon and Jean Burgaud Morgon.


----------



## MOV

Enjoyed a brilliant bottle of 2008 Raveneau Valmur Chablis last night with dinner.


----------



## MOV

We will open a 2004 Haut Brion Blanc today. Still thinking about which red.


----------



## MOV

Decided to go with a 1990 Leoville Barton. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Found this thread. First time posting here.

Here's my contribution, Ch. La Fleur-Petrus 1999 with my Mido OS. A good year but not exactly outstanding compared to 2000 or 1998 in Bordeaux. Very nice boquet, smooth with no hard edges. Opened this wine as my sister visited from California. Will finish up tonight.

A toast to all the wine and watch lovers.















Mabuhay=cheers

Rick


----------



## MOV

Relo, a very nice Right Bank Bordeaux for sure.

Their '89 & '90 vintages are excellent and their '82 is stunning. 

I hope to see you posting here more often! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Relo, I stood this bottle up yesterday for the weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> Relo, I stood this bottle up yesterday for the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice. Food pairings or just by itself?

Still a neophyte as I started wine collecting in 2000. Stopped and turned to watches a couple of years ago. I have 2 bottles on stand by,
1995 Ch. Grand Puy Lacoste and 2000 Ch Kirwan.

Cheers on the Cos for the weekend.

Rick


----------



## MOV

Rick, I like both of your stand by wines. I hope they both show well.

We will grill lamb chops for the '88 Cos this weekend.

I started collecting around '85 so have a few years on you. My wife and I greatly enjoy making the wine region part of some of our holidays. We spent the month of May in Spain last year and touring some of the wine regions just adds a layer of depth overall to the experience we have always felt. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Foxgal

I live in Kelowna, BC and am going to put a plug in for the Okanagan Valley, recently named second best wine region to visit in the WORLD by readers of USA Today. It's a bit cool to create really big reds, but many Chardonnays, Pinot Gris' and Sauv Blancs have won international awards. Some of the best small estate wineries are Hillside, La Frenz and Orofino. 

But the BEST wine I've ever had was Walter Hansel Pinot Noir from the Russian River Valley, CA.


----------



## MOV

Foxgal said:


> I live in Kelowna, BC and am going to put a plug in for the Okanagan Valley, recently named second best wine region to visit in the WORLD by readers of USA Today. It's a bit cool to create really big reds, but many Chardonnays, Pinot Gris' and Sauv Blancs have won international awards. Some of the best small estate wineries are Hillside, La Frenz and Orofino.
> 
> But the BEST wine I've ever had was Walter Hansel Pinot Noir from the Russian River Valley, CA.


Thanks for the post, Foxgal.

I have visited some many wineries throughout France, Spain, Italy, Germany, California and Oregon, but never Canada.

I do think I saw that article you are referring to in Decanter magazine. Sounds like something I should consider.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gunnar_917

I've never been a fan of old world wines. No matter how many times, regions and varieties I've tried I've never really enjoyed them. The Italians are the only ones that I've enjoyed (specifically refosco and in Australia the grape itself is hard to come by). 

The varieties I've enjoyed consistently are Australian and American types. The big, bold reds are my favourites (esp south Australian Shiraz)


----------



## tommyboy31

I've been a big fan of Gabbiano's chiantis. They're very affordable and to my taste, delicious. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Today for Father's Day.

1998 Pol Roger Winston Churchill Brut
1999 Jamet Cote Rotie 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Greatly enjoyed the 2016 Chateau Val d' Arenc Bandol today with classic Bouillabaisse and grilled baguette. 

Alfresco dining made it even more enjoyable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

1991 Dominus


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> 1991 Dominus


So how did the 26 year old Dominus show? Curious as I Have a few bottles myself from the late 90's early 2000s.

Opened a bottle of 2000 Chateau Kirwan from the Margaux region for Canada Day. Smooth as silk and ready now. Had it with grilled pork belly and roasted chicken. I would score it a 96 in Robert Parker's world. The whole bottle was gone in 30 minutes with 8 people wanting more. Should have brought more. Luckily 2 bottles of Moscato saved us.

Need to stand some Barolos,Napa/Sonoma, wines for the next gathering.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## MOV

Rick, this bottle was in its sweet spot for sure. I have greatly enjoyed their '87, '91, '92, '94 & '99 vintages. I would drink up the '87 if you have any.

Congrats on your Left Bank 2000 showing well. A great vintage and glad to see they are starting to show well. Margaux. When they are 'on', their nose can be intoxicating. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Last night.

2008 Domaine Henri Biollot Corton Charlemagne 
1998 Pavie St. Emilion 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

NV Jacques Sellose 'Substance ' BdB ( 2013 disgorgement)


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> Last night.
> 
> 2008 Domaine Henri Biollot Corton Charlemagne
> 1998 Pavie St. Emilion
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice. How was the 1998 Pavie? Have 1 or 2 bottles lying "somewhere." Lol.

Salud.

Rick


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Nice. How was the 1998 Pavie? Have 1 or 2 bottles lying "somewhere." Lol.
> 
> Salud.
> 
> Rick


Rick, I'm a fan of '98 Right Bank wines in general.

This bottle was showing a lot of black fruit with cedar but still a little tight overall I thought. We decanted for about two hours. I will hold my other '98 Pavie for at least 3 more years.

Cheers,

Michael

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

A couple of Rose wines today for pool time.

2016 Chateau Val d'Arenc Bandol & 2016 Weingut Brundlmayer Langenloiser 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> Rick, I'm a fan of '98 Right Bank wines in general.
> 
> This bottle was showing a lot of black fruit with cedar but still a little tight overall I thought. We decanted for about two hours. I will hold my other '98 Pavie for at least 3 more years.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the tip on the '98 Pavie. Had a feeling it will age at a glacial pace.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## MOV

Rick, I think many '98 Right Banks are drinking well, but this one needs more time IMO. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

1999 Jamet Cote Rotie
1997 David Arthur 1147 Elevation
2004 Ornellaia 

I'm providing the red wine today for our 4th lunch. Not sure what whites the kids will bring for our seafood appetizers. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

2012 Domaine Sylvain Loichet Corton Charlemagne


----------



## MOV

1990 Pol Roger Winston Churchill Brut
1989 Mouton Rothschild


----------



## MOV

Some of the better wines from this week.

2001 Solaia
1995 Smith Haut Lafite 
1998 Troplong Mondot
2001 Guigal Hermitage Blanc 
1990 Krug 
NV Pierre Peters BdB


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> Some of the better wines from this week.
> 
> 2001 Solaia
> 1995 Smith Haut Lafite
> 1998 Troplong Mondot
> 2001 Guigal Hermitage Blanc
> 1990 Krug
> NV Pierre Peters BdB


Excellent array of wines/champagne. How was the 1989 Mouton Rothschild the week before and the 1998 Troplong Mondot?

Cheers.

R


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Excellent array of wines/champagne. How was the 1989 Mouton Rothschild the week before and the 1998 Troplong Mondot?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> R


Relo, the '89 Mouton is drinking very well as many '89 red Bordeaux are. This said, it will easily hold for a decade or more with proper provenance.


----------



## MOV

Over the last few days;

2016 Domaine Ott De Selle Rose, Provence 
NV Pierre Peters BdB
1998 Pol Roger Winston Churchill Brut
2015 Schloss Lieser Riesling Kabinett 
2015 Les Vignerons de Tavel Rose


----------



## hker77

cool pics, i really like Margaux, Mouton, Royal Tokaji Essencia it is so hard to choose.


----------



## MOV

2010 Raveneau Grand Cru Chablis Valmur.

Worked so very well with our cold seafood platter.


----------



## MOV

1990 Angelus. 

Drinking well and clearly within her sweet spot.


----------



## HerrNano

I prefer fresh wine, not old stuff. Otherwise, it's the cheaper and redder the better. I went Paleo about five weeks ago and had to kick the beer, so I took up wine. After reading that almost no one can actually tell the difference between expensive wines and cheaper wines, I opted for $5 a bottle reddy red red wines from the supermarket.

Does expensive wine taste better than cheap wine? | HowStuffWorks

Yellow tail Sweet Red Roo makes me hop around, mate. <$5

Barefoot Sweet Red Blend also does the trick. <$5

I have to save my money for watches. I can't be blowing it on wine, fercryinoutloud.


----------



## MOV

While that article is LOL funny, wrong and a simple headline grabber, I'm glad you like cheap swill. 

Put any serious wine enthusiasts in a blind tasting and they will pick out the $5 swill without even trying. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HerrNano

MOV said:


> While that article is LOL funny, wrong and a simple headline grabber, I'm glad you like cheap swill.
> 
> Put any serious wine enthusiasts in a blind tasting and they will pick out the $5 swill without even trying.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sure, sure.


----------



## MOV

HerrNano said:


> Sure, sure.


Sure, sure.

I'm also sure you enjoyed the lack of any facts, details, wines included, experience of the wine tasters , stemware, et al.

As I said, simple and boring headline grabbing nonsense.

Now, enjoy your white Zin this fine day!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Oh, Sure, Sure, all beer taste the same too, right? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

2016 Domaine Ott Rose
2002 Bollinger R.D. Extra Brut
2010 Raveneau Monts Chablis


----------



## MOV

2010 Domaine Bonneau du Martray Corton Charlemagne Grand Cru


----------



## Relo60

Consumed wines, Lafite Rothschild 1998, Conteisa Cerequio Barolo 1997.

Preferred the Conteisa Barolo over Lafite. Conteisa drinking beautifully. Lafite still has a few more tannins to resolve and needs more time. Probably at least another 5 years.









Salud,

Rick


----------



## MOV

Well done, Rick!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

MV Krug Grande Cuvée ( 2011)
2010 Bonneau du Martray Corton Charlemagne 
1989 Lynch Bages
1995 La Mission Haut Brion


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> MV Krug Grande Cuvée ( 2011)
> 2010 Bonneau du Martray Corton Charlemagne
> 1989 Lynch Bages
> 1995 La Mission Haut Brion


Very nice.

How were the '89 Lynch Bages and the '95 La Mission? Afraid I'm not too much for champagne.

Tempted to open my 2000 Lynch Bages.

Salud.


----------



## MOV

Both were excellent. I find both the '89&'90 Lynch drinking in their sweet spot currently. The La Miss is just now entering her sweet spot IMO and has easily 10+ years of life ahead. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve 57

Give me a nice drop of French red anytime. Italian next if no French available.

Whenever we have a particularly nice wine or something a bit different, I soak the label off and stick it to the inside of our kitchen cabinets. Sad, I know.

A few years ago, a lady that worked for me knew that I liked wine. At the time her husband was working at a nearby exhibition centre. He was a bit, shall we say, light fingered and ended up with a couple of cases of wine. They were not wine drinkers. In fact, they would add lemonade (I'm not joking) to make it more palatable to them. Anyway, she gave me a few bottles. The first one, me and the wife opened to have with a Chinese take-away. Didn't finish the bottle so it went down the sink. A few other bottles went to friends and when we had other friends round, we got the last bottle out and had it with them. My friend, who was a bit of a wine drinker, loved it so we looked it up.

Just took a picture of the label which is still on the back of the cupboard door:










And here it is for sale. Clock the price!

https://www.vivino.com/wineries/case-basse/wines/soldera-riserva-brunello-di-montalcino-1997

Oh yeah, I thought it was bloody awful - I nearly got the lemonade out!


----------



## Steve 57

Oh, and look at the reviews in that link. What tosh they talk!


----------



## Relo60

Steve 57 said:


> Give me a nice drop of French red anytime. Italian next if no French available.
> 
> Whenever we have a particularly nice wine or something a bit different, I soak the label off and stick it to the inside of our kitchen cabinets. Sad, I know.
> 
> A few years ago, a lady that worked for me knew that I liked wine. At the time her husband was working at a nearby exhibition centre. He was a bit, shall we say, light fingered and ended up with a couple of cases of wine. They were not wine drinkers. In fact, they would add lemonade (I'm not joking) to make it more palatable to them. Anyway, she gave me a few bottles. The first one, me and the wife opened to have with a Chinese take-away. Didn't finish the bottle so it went down the sink. A few other bottles went to friends and when we had other friends round, we got the last bottle out and had it with them. My friend, who was a bit of a wine drinker, loved it so we looked it up.
> 
> Just took a picture of the label which is still on the back of the cupboard door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is for sale. Clock the price!
> 
> https://www.vivino.com/wineries/case-basse/wines/soldera-riserva-brunello-di-montalcino-1997
> 
> Oh yeah, I thought it was bloody awful - I nearly got the lemonade out!


Nice story. Nowadays, for the price of that Soldera, I would go for a watch.


----------



## MOV

French, Italian plus Spanish and I'm a very happy wine enthusiast! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

1997 Tignanello
1997 Solaia


----------



## Sherpat

Wife's birthday tonight, so I'll be opening an '89 Ch. Gloria (St. Julien) and for dessert a '77 Fonseca vintage port. 

(Gloria is a sentimental favorite of hers, as on our first date I poured a '76 and she almost exploded. She'd only ever had white zins and Boone's Farm up until that point. Now she's a more fanatical oenophile than I am. I ruined a very cheap date.....)


----------



## MOV

Sherpat said:


> Wife's birthday tonight, so I'll be opening an '89 Ch. Gloria (St. Julien) and for dessert a '77 Fonseca vintage port.
> 
> (Gloria is a sentimental favorite of hers, as on our first date I poured a '76 and she almost exploded. She'd only ever had white zins and Boone's Farm up until that point. Now she's a more fanatical oenophile than I am. I ruined a very cheap date.....)


Very nice, indeed.

The '89 Bordeaux are drinking well currently and '77 is a stellar year for Port.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## delraywatch

Anything by Duckhorn always fits the "bill". See what I did there with the duck reference?  

They make a wonderful Red Mountain Cab from Washington state, Canvasback, that pairs wonderfully with red meats. Spicy, thick, and heavy on the cherry, dirt, and clay.

-John


----------



## MOV

Enjoyed the Palacios As Sortes Godello last night a great deal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Double-P

Hey guys, new to the forum and good to see there's a wine topic too.

I am mostly focused on Italian Reds. My last good one was a Vino Nobile di Montepulciano: Poliziano Asinone. Quite good for the money! 

One of the latest addition to the cellar was an intriguing gift, a bottle of Mysterium Rr+Sb.

Rest of the cellar (see picture) is mostly Italians, a lot of Brunellos, some Barolo and Amarone, Vino Nobile, etc.


----------



## Relo60

Double-P said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum and good to see there's a wine topic too.
> 
> I am mostly focused on Italian Reds. My last good one was a Vino Nobile di Montepulciano: Poliziano Asinone. Quite good for the money!
> 
> One of the latest addition to the cellar was an intriguing gift, a bottle of Mysterium Rr+Sb.
> 
> Rest of the cellar (see picture) is mostly Italians, a lot of Brunellos, some Barolo and Amarone, Vino Nobile, etc.


Welcome, Double-P.


----------



## Relo60

Having family and friends for a party tomorrow in honor of my wife's birthday. The first W in my life. You can guess the next 2 Ws'.

Here is the line up


----------



## MOV

Welcome, double p! 

Sounds like you focus on Piedmont more than Tuscany. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Having family and friends for a party tomorrow in honor of my wife's birthday. The first W in my life. You can guess the next 2 Ws'.
> 
> Here is the line up
> 
> View attachment 12474795


Relo, Bordeaux, American Pinot, Rioja and an Oz Shiraz. Something for everyone. I would add a Super Tuscan! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

I'm hosting and grilling for the start of college football season today. I pulled a Champagne, white Bordeaux, an Unico and a Grange to start with.

I love this time of the year!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

2001 Margaux 
2003 Haut Brion
2012 Bonneau du Martray Corton Charlemagne


----------



## Gunnar_917

MOV said:


> I'm hosting and grilling for the start of college football season today. I pulled a Champagne, white Bordeaux, an Unico and a Grange to start with.
> 
> I love this time of the year!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice choice!


----------



## Joved

MOV said:


> Relo, Bordeaux, American Pinot, Rioja and an Oz Shiraz. Something for everyone. I would add a Super Tuscan!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe something from Avignonesi, 50/50 perhaps or Grandi Annate?


----------



## MOV

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice choice!


Thank you, Sir. All the wines showed well.


----------



## MOV

Joved said:


> Maybe something from Avignonesi, 50/50 perhaps or Grandi Annate?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## MOV

Last night,

1998 Pol Roger Winston Churchill 
2008 Bonneau du Martray Corton Charlemagne 
2001 Solaia
1991 Forman Cabernet


----------



## MOV

1990 Montrose
1996 Montrose


----------



## Barge

Castillo de Mendoza, Momilde Rioja


----------



## MOV

1989 Vega Sicilia Unico 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

2004 Haut Brion Blanc 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Haven't been drinking wines lately except for special occasions such as today.

Wishing Oenophiles a Merry Christmas. Need to thin out my passive cellar.

Cheers=Mabuhay


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Haven't been drinking wines lately except for special occasions such as today.
> 
> Wishing Oenophiles a Merry Christmas. Need to thin out my passive cellar.
> 
> Cheers=Mabuhay
> 
> View attachment 12754891


Ah, a Southern Rhône and a wine inspired from Rhône . Well done.

I'm about to open six or so soon. Will post more tomorrow.

I too wish all oenophiles a very Merry Christmas.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Will open a number of Champagnes to start the night. This one is first up....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kingsky123

Anyone else a fan of ice wines?


----------



## MOV

kingsky123 said:


> Anyone else a fan of ice wines?


A perfect match for seared foie gras!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Well, we had 7 dead bottles from last night that I was going to post this morning, but my wife put them in the recycle bin before I got up this morning. 

I will post our wines from today before she tosses them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

kingsky123 said:


> Anyone else a fan of ice wines?


Not really. Very nice complement for desserts. Hungarian Tokaji is also excellent and the German Ice wines.


----------



## Relo60

Sorry you had 7 dead bottles. Did I jinx it when I posted a photo of the 2003 Dead Arm Siraz? Lol.

Hope the next set to turn out be alive and smooth.

Cheers.


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Sorry you had 7 dead bottles. Did I jinx it when I posted a photo of the 2003 Dead Arm Siraz? Lol.
> 
> Hope the next set to turn out be alive and smooth.
> 
> Cheers.


I meant empty, dead soldiers. All were excellent.

My wife just took them to recycle bin before I took pictures.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pixnw

MOV said:


> A perfect match for seared foie gras!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Also very nice paired with a savory dessert, like a savory apple turnover drizzled with a good farm cheese. We especially enjoy Kestrel late harvest merlot, and their late harvest chardonnay is also quite good, both from Yakima Valley.


----------



## MOV

1989 Lynch Bages
1990 Montrose 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GRSC

Thread makes me seriously thirsty!


----------



## Urs Haenggi

Serious question for the oenophiles - Why am I suddenly unable to drink red wine, even a single glass, without a hugely disproportionate hangover the next day? I've been drinking wine for a long time, but over the course of the last 6 months, red wine has become intolerable. White doesn't do it at all. I can drink my blood volume in scotch and get up before dawn for a run, but a single glass of red kills me. Anyone have a similar experience? Could it be a new allergy?


----------



## MOV

Urs Haenggi said:


> Serious question for the oenophiles - Why am I suddenly unable to drink red wine, even a single glass, without a hugely disproportionate hangover the next day? I've been drinking wine for a long time, but over the course of the last 6 months, red wine has become intolerable. White doesn't do it at all. I can drink my blood volume in scotch and get up before dawn for a run, but a single glass of red kills me. Anyone have a similar experience? Could it be a new allergy?


That is very odd indeed since this was not an issue in the past.

I would ask your doctor for sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gunnar_917

Urs Haenggi said:


> Serious question for the oenophiles - Why am I suddenly unable to drink red wine, even a single glass, without a hugely disproportionate hangover the next day? I've been drinking wine for a long time, but over the course of the last 6 months, red wine has become intolerable. White doesn't do it at all. I can drink my blood volume in scotch and get up before dawn for a run, but a single glass of red kills me. Anyone have a similar experience? Could it be a new allergy?


Have you been assessed for migraines?

I'm by no means an expert in this however sometimes you develop reactions to alcohol, particularly darker alcohols, that cause reactions to the tannins of said alcohols (of which red wine is chief of the tannin heavy drinks. Spirits can have tannins however a lot decpends on what barrels have been used to age the dark spirits.

The other thing you may may be allergic is that the tyramine in red wine is triggering off the histamines in your body which is causing you to have an allergic reaction to red wine.

The odd odd part of this is that it's red wine only and not to spirits. I'd get it checked out and hope that it doesn't spread to other alcohols


----------



## wspohn

MOV said:


> Last night,
> 
> 2001 Solaia


I still have a few bottles of this - how is it drinking?


----------



## MOV

wspohn said:


> I still have a few bottles of this - how is it drinking?


The '99 is drinking better IMO, but this vintage is showing well- 2020 IMO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wspohn

My tastes have changed over the years. I found that Australian wines underwent a sea change in the early 2000s where they featured blowsy sweet fruit at the expense of structure, so while I have a fair bit, I rarely drink it any more.

I stopped buying much California cab and Chard as the Parker Bombs seemed to take over the sector.

I ceased to buy, except very selectively, Bordeaux after about 1996 as the sense of terroir was lost - it all went through a blender and came out without much, or any regional character.

I still buy and drink quite a lot of Italian wine and Rhones, though I have enough Port to last me many years so have pretty much ceased to add to that section of the cellar


----------



## wspohn

MOV said:


> The '99 is drinking better IMO, but this vintage is showing well- 2020 IMO.


I was thinking of doing a vertical from 88 to 96 just to see how things were progressing - good to hear the 90 is doing well - it seemed young the last time I opened one. Have to get into some of my older Sassicaia and Tig as well.

Anyone a fan of the Lamborghini Campoleone?


----------



## Joved

Gunnar_917 said:


> Have you been assessed for migraines?
> 
> I'm by no means an expert in this however sometimes you develop reactions to alcohol, particularly darker alcohols, that cause reactions to the tannins of said alcohols (of which red wine is chief of the tannin heavy drinks. Spirits can have tannins however a lot decpends on what barrels have been used to age the dark spirits.
> 
> The other thing you may may be allergic is that the tyramine in red wine is triggering off the histamines in your body which is causing you to have an allergic reaction to red wine.
> 
> The odd odd part of this is that it's red wine only and not to spirits. I'd get it checked out and hope that it doesn't spread to other alcohols


"Dried fruits, which include apricots, dates, figs, and prunes, contain *sulfites, a preservative known to trigger migraines for some sufferers. Other than dried fruits, this preservative is also found in red wines as well as lime, lemon, sauerkraut, and grape juices."

*https://www.migrainerelief.com/blog/5-common-food-types-that-triggers-migraines/

l hope this helps.


----------



## Joved

2010 Cabreo il Borgo for dinner tonight.

Oh! And here in Finland we call empty bottles "hylsy" which is a Finnish word for spent ammo.


----------



## MOV

NV Pierre Peters BdB 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

French wine, a British/Swiss made watch equals prelude to the Super Bowl.

Chateauneuf-Du-Pape Domaine La Barroche Pure 2007 (to be opened later) and Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 vintage.


----------



## MOV

1989 & 1990 Lynch Bages


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> 1989 & 1990 Lynch Bages
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Excellent 1-2 combo. |> Which for you was the best? I have a 2000 Lynch Bages that I'm dying to open.

The CdP Domaine de la Barroche Pure 2007 was outstanding. Extremely smooth and less of the barnyardy flavour I associate with CdPs. Really "Pure" as the name says. The best wine I have drank in awhile. Glad I have a few.

Cheers.

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## MOV

Relo, the ‘89 was the better wine this night, but the ‘90 was stellar as well.

Both are such rock solid vintages . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

1999 Jamet Cote-Rotie 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

My choice for a celebration last night.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

1996 Krug.

A stunning while still very youthful bottle of wine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

2002 Pol Roger Winston Churchill 

2013 Domaine Ramonet Batard Montrachet 

2010 Remoissenet Corton Charlemagne 

All three were very special wines. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

NV Pierre Peters BdB
1986 Gruaud Larose


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wspohn

MOV said:


> 1986 Gruaud Larose


I still have a half case I haven't touched. Any idea how it is doing? From what others have said, it might be time to try one. It was quite tannic when young and I've been waiting it out.


----------



## MOV

wspohn said:


> I still have a half case I haven't touched. Any idea how it is doing? From what others have said, it might be time to try one. It was quite tannic when young and I've been waiting it out.


Easily the best from this vintage yet. As you know, the '86 Bordeaux vintage has taken 30+years to show its best.

Since you have 6, I would open one this year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wspohn

MOV said:


> As you know, the '86 Bordeaux vintage has taken 30+years to show its best.


I've been tasting my 86s sporadically as there is normally no rush. The Talbot is very good and IIRC this was the break out vintage for Rausan Segla when it popped into attention with the best showing in 20 years.


----------



## MOV

wspohn said:


> I've been tasting my 86s sporadically as there is normally no rush. The Talbot is very good and IIRC this was the break out vintage for Rausan Segla when it popped into attention with the best showing in 20 years.


I find Talbot tend to drink on the younger side as a rule.

I did enjoy the '86 Ducru Beaucaillou recently as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

1990 Haut Brion


----------



## mpatton4re

We had a great bottle of cab from Frank Family Vineyards recently.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Where did the Oenophiles go? MOV?

Been away on this thread for quite awhile.But standing up these 3 for tomorrow night's family Christmas Eve celebration. Haven't drank awhile. Medications have interfered with my enjoyment. But 1 day is not going to kill me.

Advanced Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all????????☃❄


----------



## wspohn

Just opened a magnum of 1970 Ch. Latour last week. As we had had the bottle for 25 years, it was most gratifying to discover it wasn't corked - in fact it was sublime with sufficient air. Wish I had more, but that was it! (Did it to celebrate a friend's 70th birthday).


----------



## Relo60

Double post


----------



## Relo60

wspohn said:


> Just opened a magnum of 1970 Ch. Latour last week. As we had had the bottle for 25 years, it was most gratifying to discover it wasn't corked - in fact it was sublime with sufficient air. Wish I had more, but that was it! (Did it to celebrate a friend's 70th birthday).


Good on you and glad you opened and shared it with someone. 49 year old bottle 👍🏼🖖🏼🎄❄☃.


----------



## MOV

Sorry, Relo60. Been spending most of my time on IG.

Recent wines;

2006 Tattinger Comtes de Champagne 
2011 Antone Jobard Meursault 1er Cru
1995 Jaboulet La Chapelle
1961 Borgogno Barolo Riserva

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wspohn

The consistent characteristic of the 1970 clarets is their youthfulness. I do a lot of blind tasting and that vintage is the one that most often tricked me into thinking that it must be younger than it was. Down to maybe a half case in the cellar now, so won't get the chance many more times to be fooled. The 75s are about as long lived but with a notably less fruit forward, (formerly) assertive tannic quality one couldn't mistake for a 1970.

Too many hobbies.......


----------



## wspohn

MOV said:


> Recent wines;
> 
> 1995 Jaboulet La Chapelle
> 1961 Borgogno Barolo Riserva


I opened my last 1952 Borgogno a few years ago. Old style producer that makes long lived Barolos! Only have one 89 and a bunch from this century left in the cellar

And the 1995 La Chapelle - I bought a bottle of that on release to taste and then went back and bought a case! Down to 3 or 4 now, sadly - they will last another 5-10 years. Great vintage - a few months ago I opened my first bottle (from a case) of the 1995 Chave Hermitage and was glad that I had waited. Had some like minded friends over and we also opened the 2000, 1997, 1996 and 1983 all of which were in excellent shape.


----------



## MOV

1988 Salon Champagne ( superb)
1962 Antico Podere Conti della Cremosina Riserva Barolo ( drinking better than I expected)
1967 Pio Cesare Barolo ( excellent) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Merry Christmas&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57340;&#55356;&#57220;☃❄

Three bottles from yesterday;

Cleric-Milon 1998 - excellent, smooth with no hard edges
Berliquet 1998- very good. Prefer the Clerc-Milon.
Leoville Poyferre, 1999- good not a great year. I should have let it lay for another 2 years at least.

Enjoy the holidays&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56726;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## MOV

Enjoyed with family on Christmas Day.

2002 Philipponnat Clos des Goisses ( brilliant)
1996 Dom Perignon ( not a Dom fan overall, but very special) 
2002 Bonneau du Martray Corton Charlemagne magnum ( stunning)
1994 Palacios Dofi magnum ( showing well) 
1990 Lynch Bages ( in her sweet spot ) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattconeill

wspohn said:


> MOV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recent wines;
> 
> 1995 Jaboulet La Chapelle
> 1961 Borgogno Barolo Riserva
> 
> 
> 
> I opened my last 1952 Borgogno a few years ago. Old style producer that makes long lived Barolos! Only have one 89 and a bunch from this century left in the cellar
> 
> And the 1995 La Chapelle - I bought a bottle of that on release to taste and then went back and bought a case! Down to 3 or 4 now, sadly - they will last another 5-10 years. Great vintage - a few months ago I opened my first bottle (from a case) of the 1995 Chave Hermitage and was glad that I had waited. Had some like minded friends over and we also opened the 2000, 1997, 1996 and 1983 all of which were in excellent shape.
Click to expand...

Borgogno is excellent.. never had ones that old, must be fun!


----------



## MOV

Waiting for friends to arrive. Happy New Years!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## galvestonokie

McCauley's Old Vine Cal Zin.


----------



## ImolaRed

Had a friend of mine over that is a wine maker in South Australia, had to break out a few fun wines.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

La Sirena Winery by Heidi Barrett
Moscato Azul, a really tasty summer wine, a hint of citrus, really refreshing
Worth every penny.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Lodi

Last two bottle opened:
Monte Piazzo Serego Alighieri Valpolicella Classico Superiore

Moussè Fils L’or d’Eugene Blanc de Noir. 

Enjoyed both but i prefer sparkling wine. So I usually drink Champagne, Cremant, Franciacorta, Trento Doc or Lambrusco.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## morsegist

My wife and I have been drinking, and loving, a relatively inexpensive cabernet for the past couple of years. We drink it will meals and it's just a great table wine. Don't know how hard it is to find, but my local store is able to get a case at a time for us. It's rated a 90 by some group or other, but I think it should be higher. It's Columbia Crest H3. Give it a try sometime.


----------



## ImolaRed

Been living on Beaujolais but that’s pretty normal for our home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highend

I will suggest the Brachetto. It is Italian and will have you craving just like I did when I first had it in Piedmont. 

I'm sorry I've got no picture of this fine wine...


----------



## macharle

Sine Qua Non grenache is the best wine I've ever tasted, but had to be offered by a gentleman who was on the allocation list for something like 6 years before having access outside the secondary market. I signed up last year so I suppose I'll be enjoying more sometime after 2025.


----------



## macharle

Sine Qua Non grenache is the best wine I've ever tasted, but had to be offered by a gentleman who was on the allocation list for something like 6 years before having access outside the secondary market. I signed up last year so I suppose I'll be enjoying more sometime after 2025.

View attachment 15054033


----------



## Tommywine0

macharle said:


> Sine Qua Non grenache is the best wine I've ever tasted, but had to be offered by a gentleman who was on the allocation list for something like 6 years before having access outside the secondary market. I signed up last year so I suppose I'll be enjoying more sometime after 2025.
> 
> View attachment 15054033


Just an FYI from someone who's been there: Ask your friend what vintage you drank and it's release date so you can understand how long you should cellar it before enjoying. If it wasn't a pop-n-pour (and it rarely is with SQN), you'll want a good method of storage so your multiple-hundred dollar bottle of wine hasn't spoiled by the time you drink it.


----------



## macharle

That’s great feedback. I believe he had been sitting on his for at least 6-8 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0

macharle said:


> That's great feedback. I believe he had been sitting on his for at least 6-8 years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know if you're interested or not- But those interested in SQN wines are often also fans of Saxum Vineyards which makes some similar CA Rhone wines that are almost as hard to come by as SQN. Additionally, one of Justin Smith's (Saxum owner) childhood friends and former assistants is Mark Adams who now makes his own wine nearby at Ledge Vineyards. Ledge wine is good stuff, readily available, priced at a fraction of the other 2 and often uses grapes sourced from the same vineyards as Saxum and SQN. Ledge isn't in the same league as the others, but offers a good alternative to get close.


----------



## MaxEngineer

Given the price of these watches on this site, I was expecting a few more burgundy guys. When the bottles cost as much as a nice watch and it is consumed in one sitting. My range runs all over the place. As long as it is good and worth while..kinda like watches. nothing wrong with an orient, will never turn down a VC. So as for wines, love Loire reds like Samur (yes of course Clos Rougeard....they use to be cheap once..) and yes the annaul allocation of DRC hurts but will never say no, will also never say no to Scarecrow, Memento Mori, in Napa, Unico in Spain, the gambit of Barolo's in Italy, Love Gravner and Miani too, wonderful drinking all over Bordeaux top down but my heart belongs to three, Domaine Armand Rousseau and the king, Charmbertin, next up what would I not trade anything for Roumier Musigny and finally, the real Jayer link Cecile Tremblay. Each with i believe such an articulate expression of themselves and their land. Transparency at its best.


----------



## cabfrank

Since you mentioned Burgundy, I expected more California Pinot fans as well.


----------



## SolarPower

If you like California reds and specifically from Sonoma region I recommend a '07 or '08 vintage B.R Cohn cab produced in their Olive Hill Estate not far away from Jack London's house. They used to call it a "Gold label" iirc. Later on they started producing different gold label vintages. What makes this wine interesting is that their vineyards located above the underground springs which makes the soil warm all the year long. If you can get it, give it a try. It is reasonably priced and very good.

Those vintages are ready to drink. I have not tried later vintages yet.


----------



## SolarPower

Here is a solid choice from one of the best in Napa Valley. Ready to be enjoyed.


----------



## SolarPower

Another solid choice. Made by legendary winemaker Paul Hobbs.


----------



## FROG

Concha y Toro's "Casillero Del Diablo" Cabernet Sauvignon is our go-to supermarket red.

It's a reliably very soft cab.


----------



## SolarPower

Another one from a pretty good Napa 2014 vintage.


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## Pongster

Red: Sassicaia

White: Cloudy Bay


----------



## mskhour

Hi all! Anyone have a few recommendations for some good barollo wines I can get for, say, under $40 a bottle? Is anything good possible in this range? (Total wines and more, my local wine store here in NorCal) doesnt seem to think so...


----------



## mskhour

Here are a few I recently enjoyed - all modestly priced, the seghesio being the star of these:


----------



## cabfrank

Nice! Just about a mile from my house. 😉


----------



## mskhour

The total wines?


----------



## cabfrank

Seghesio.


----------



## mskhour

cabfrank said:


> Seghesio.


So apparently, and I did not know this, Seghesio is a vineyard in California, but the Seghesio that I was drinking is from a winery in Italy, called Fratelli Seghesio! - Fratelli Seghesio, in the heart of the Langhe a family in the name of Barolo


----------



## cabfrank

Gotcha. That makes more sense. The label doesn't look like any I've seen around here, and I didn't think they made a Barolo.


----------



## Relo60

Wines drank over Canadian Thanksgiving and Halloween👻. Cheers🍷


----------



## CSG

Having taken some wine classes in California in the 80's, I learned I couldn't or didn't want to develop the palate for fine wines. That has saved me a fortune over the decades being able to thoroughly enjoy a $10 bottle of Cabernet as much as I might a $40 bottle. Now, we find ourselves completely happy, most of the time, with a Boca or Kirkland boxed Cab. Heresy, I know.


----------



## cabfrank

Having worked in the industry for some time, I still don't understand the outrageous prices of many of the high end wines, especially some of the upstarts, without years of pedigree.


----------



## Relo60

CSG said:


> Having taken some wine classes in California in the 80's, I learned I couldn't or didn't want to develop the palate for fine wines. That has saved me a fortune over the decades being able to thoroughly enjoy a $10 bottle of Cabernet as much as I might a $40 bottle. Now, we find ourselves completely happy, most of the time, with a Boca or Kirkland boxed Cab. Heresy, I know.


Yeah, I hear you.

Before I started this watch hobby I was into wines. Spent a fortune on them till I realized we can't drink them all. So I placed on auction around 80% of my collection . Wasn't expecting much from the sale. Was surprised to receive the proceeds above the high estimate for the wines. The wines I posted in the photo above were in the $ 40 range when I bought them. My wife and I get to be triple happy retaining 20% of our wines, paying down our mortgage with some room for watches?✌???


----------



## CSG

Relo60 said:


> Yeah, I hear you.
> 
> Before I started this watch hobby I was into wines. Spent a fortune on them till I realized we can't drink them all. So I placed on auction around 80% of my collection . Wasn't expecting much from the sale. Was surprised to receive the proceeds above the high estimate for the wines. The wines I posted in the photo above were in the $ 40 range when I bought them. My wife and I get to be triple happy retaining 20% of our wines, paying down our mortgage with some room for watches?✌???


I've often said one disposable thing worth spending money on was an experience. So a good meal (which doesn't translate to expensive) or travel are a couple of those things that are disposable but worthwhile IMO. But wine? Even as an ex-Californian who used to do day trips to the wine country, I just can't justify it. Same with spendy booze of other types. And whenever I hear about fine wines, I can't get Frasier and Niles out of my head...


----------



## Relo60

CSG said:


> I've often said one disposable thing worth spending money on was an experience. So a good meal (which doesn't translate to expensive) or travel are a couple of those things that are disposable but worthwhile IMO. But wine? Even as an ex-Californian who used to do day trips to the wine country, I just can't justify it. Same with spendy booze of other types. And whenever I hear about fine wines, I can't get Frasier and Niles out of my head...


Good on you👍🏼. We all have different needs.


----------

